
Grasshopper shows the benefits of focusing on customers - polysaturate
http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/11/12/unicorns-may-get-all-the-attention-but-grasshopper-shows-the-benefits-of-growing-slowly/
======
jhonovich
We have been a grasshopper user for a long time. I've found it to be a
mediocre product with limited options and a confusing interface. We've stuck
with simply because phone calls are not a big part of our business and it is a
pain to switch.

~~~
DiabloD3
This is pretty much why we still use Grasshopper as well.

Plus, we did the professional voice menu crap, and there is no way to port
that over to another system. Shitty phone menus is a turn off to me, so why
would I subject my customers to that.

------
jt2190
The (literal) money quote:

    
    
      > Citrix shelled out $165 million in cash 
      > for Grasshopper, plus about $8.6 million 
      > in stock that would vest over time. 
      > Grasshopper’s cofounders still owned about 90 percent 
      > of the company; Taghaddos’ father, Schiavone,
      > and other key employees owned the remainder. 
      > Compare that to the founders of tech companies 
      > like Box or Zendesk, who both held 
      > less than 10 percent of their companies 
      > by the time they went public.

------
jusben1369
These are nice stories and congrats on the success. One thing about Unicorns
and VC companies in general is that a lot more than 2 people make good money
when there is a healthy exit.

